# building referals



## Cutler tree (Sep 16, 2010)

What do you do to build referals? I know do a great job, be friendly, underpromise, overdeliver but do you do anything else? Thank you cards? Holiday cards? Mailings? Hats, pens, shirts?


----------



## treeoptimizer (Sep 16, 2010)

A great way to build referrals is to ask for them.

One way to do that is to compile an email list of your clients and produce a quarterly email news letter. Remind them of things that they need to be aware of as the seasons change. In the email remind them to tell their friends or offer a referral discount to their friends. These are some of things my clients are using. The main thing is to stay in touch with past clients in a nice helpful way.


----------

